# Need some ideas for big fish for large tank!!



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey all, title says it all. It's about time to stock my 150g. I need some advice about what fish to put in. I want BIG fish. I have a pleco right now who's about 5-6", so he's goin in there. I was thinking 2 tinfoil barbs and 4-5 clown loaches. Any other ideas? I don't think i wanna go cichlid but i might. Lemme know if anyone has any ideas. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Tinfoil Barbs have a bad reputation as plant munchers. I have _Barbus filamentosus_ that I think are mangling some plants, too.

Clown Loaches are nice in a group (6+). Some dig more than others, but rarely enough to be a problem.

In my largest tank I have Senegal Bichers, Black Ghost Knife, Clown Loaches, Snakeskin Gouramis, a medium sized Plec (ID unknown), a Bristlenose Plec, and a Discus with the Filimentosa barbs. The Bichers will eat my culled Guppies, but are not aggressive toward their tank mates. The Discus was given to me by a friend who warned me not to put him with other my Discus because of aggression. He does not bother the other fish.

I have a Festivum (Cichlid) that does not damage the plants. 
Most of my other fish are smaller.

I see your sig lists 150 as a turtle tank. Is it still going to have a turtle? I understand they can be very messy, very high bio-load. Fewer, and tougher, fish would probably be better. A school of Tinfoil Barbs (and nothing else) might be the way to go!


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, the plant munching isn't a problem because i only have floaters due to the fact that the turtles need larger gravel, which in turn is impossible to plant in. And yes, the turtles are still going to be in the tank. The bio load isn't exceptionally large, also with the floating plants. I was thinking just tinfoils, but i like the clown loaches too. Haven't heard of all the fish you listed but i'll look them up. I'm also trying to stick to local fish availability. Thanks for the tips Diana!!!

Anything else?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

What is the optimum temperature for the turtle? This might help decide which fish will work. 
for example, if it is a cool water turtle, then Clown Loaches are out; they need much warmer water. The tank I describe above is at 80*F.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

An arowana would be cool


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

I think green serverums are one fish that looks better big. Most fish do not.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

Discus.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Discus with a turtle? No, I would look into the more durable fish.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Diana K said:


> Discus with a turtle? No, I would look into the more durable fish.


I agree... I love my group of Frontosa's in the 125 gallon, and they really don't bother the plants, so something along those lines might also be an idea.

A turtle really makes it hard to give you options though, IMO.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well... I went to the store before vacation and got my fishies. I got 3 Tinfoil barbs, around 5", 4 clown loaches, and added in my giant and regular danios. They all get along great, especially with the turtles. Diana, the water temperature should be around 80* for the turtles, so luckily i can keep the clowns!

Thanks to everyone who gave suggestions.

Oh, and i would LOVE to do discus in a tank but the parents wont let me get another one :whip:


----------

